# please help 2 albino tiger oscars fins turning black



## flemming

*My 2 albino tiger oscars fins are turning black i use Marineland Diamond Blend Activated Carbon and Ammonia-Neutralizing Crystals in my filter*


----------



## LSBoost

What's your water parameters?


----------



## AquaticLove

flemming said:


> *My 2 albino tiger oscars fins are turning black i use Marineland Diamond Blend Activated Carbon and Ammonia-Neutralizing Crystals in my filter*


I see this all of the time in pet stores. Albino Oscars with Black fins. What does this mean? My first thought was a xbreed between a tiger Oscar and Albino.

Does anyone know?


----------



## flemming

temp at 78 ph 75


flemming said:


> *My 2 albino tiger oscars fins are turning black i use Marineland Diamond Blend Activated Carbon and Ammonia-Neutralizing Crystals in my filter*


----------



## PepoLD

2 of my 3 Albino Oscars have black fins and they look very healthy...? i don't think anything is wrong?

Maybe some Tiger genes? Idk..


----------



## johncl

Perfectly normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## kmuda

They are not Albino Oscars, they are Luecistic Oscars (also know as Lutino).

Let me guess.. they have black eyes, right?


----------



## PepoLD

hmm.. nope Oo










terrible pic but if you zoom in, you can see his eye is orange?


----------



## Blu-ray

My lutino red ( or albino or whatever I don't know ) started to show black fin edges when it was 2 inches until 6 inches long, then it faded away gradually. its eyes are orange if it matters.
If anyone needed pictures of this progress just let me know I'll upload them.


----------



## PepoLD

Id love to see those pics


----------



## Blu-ray

PepoLD said:


> Id love to see those pics


here it is. opcorn:

*10.15.2008*










*10.25.2008*










*11.25.2008*










*12.15.2008*










*2.13.2009*










*3.16.2009*










*9.13.2009*










*5.9.2010*


----------



## PepoLD

amazing slide-show! 

you have some nice looking Oscar!


----------



## Dj823cichild

Great pics Blu Ray!


----------



## flemming

*My oscars fins look like the fins on the oscar in the 12.15.2008 picrure you have *


----------



## kmuda

I had to go back to an article I wrote a couple of years ago. Lutino Oscars are not Albino Oscars, nor are they Leucistic. But a majority white colored Oscar with black fins is a Lutino. Albino's are not capable of producing dark coloration.

If you are interested in the details, the full text of that article is copied below:



Kmuda said:


> *What are Albino and Lutino Oscars?*
> _By Kmuda_
> 
> Sometimes a question just gets in my head and I have to have an answer. The latest occurrence of this is related to Albino and Lutino Oscars. What are they? This led to many hours of researching numerous articles on the Internet and I came to a single conclusion. No one, even in science, has a definitive answer. Of course, science understands albinism. We can readily identify a true Albino Oscar by an absence of dark coloration and red eyes, but what makes an albino an albino? And what is a Lutino Oscar? Is it a form of partial albinism? Is it an example of leucism? Or is it something else.
> 
> This is where there are differing opinions and there are no absolute answers. Because the answers are not written in black and white (at least not where I've been able to find them), we are left to draw conclusions, which is what this article is all about.
> 
> So letÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s delve into the differences and questions. Science has definitive definitions of what constitutes albinism and leucism. Both have defined physical characteristics, at the cellular level, resulting in the physical characteristics we see.
> 
> Albinism is the result of a genetic dysfunction/mutation that prevents the production of melanin pigment. Melanin is responsible for all dark coloration. In a human, freckles are an example of concentrated melanin pigmentation. The darker a humans skin, the more melanin pigment it contains. The same is true for fish. A good example of a fish, which has been selectively breed for enhanced melanin pigmentation, would be Black Lace Angelfish. An absence of melanin means that the affected animal (in our case, fish) will have no black, brown, grey, or green coloration. However, other types of pigment cells, such as carotenoids (reds, oranges) and xanthophores (yellow), are unaffected. This means that an Albino Oscar can retain its natural orange and red coloration, loosing only the darker colors.
> 
> Leucism is the result of a genetic dysfunction/mutation that results in a reduction of all skin pigment, not just melanin. In nature, this generally results in an all white animal and the only confirmed instances of leucistic fish I have found (thus far) demonstrate exactly that, all white fish. In nature, it is not uncommon for animals to display irregular patches of skin that are leucistic, resulting in what is known as a Ã¢â‚¬Å"piedÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Gunn20

that solves everything... right?


----------



## kmuda

If folks go back to the very pic heavy page 1 and read the article, it should. :thumb:

As far as I know, it's the only article that at least attempts to decipher the differences. The knowledge is out there in someone's head, but it is certainly not published. I keep waiting on those "someones" to show up to provide the details and confirm or deny, but it has not happened yet.


----------



## flemming

Does any one know why the fins start turning black :-?


----------



## kmuda

It's normal. You have a Lutino Oscar. Not an Albino Oscar. One of the defining characteristics of a Lutino Oscar are black edges to the fins.

No worries.


----------



## Gunn20

HAHA :lol:


----------



## PepoLD

kmuda said:


> I had to go back to an article I wrote a couple of years ago. Lutino Oscars are not Albino Oscars, nor are they Leucistic. But a majority white colored Oscar with black fins is a Lutino. Albino's are not capable of producing dark coloration.


you never cease to impress me  nice article kmuda :thumb:


----------



## flemming

[No message]


----------



## flemming

how do i add pictures


----------



## flemming

http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac12 ... mages2.jpg[/img]


----------



## LSBoost

Here's your picture.


----------



## flemming

how is picture added i am trying to add a picture when adding a post


----------



## FishOnLand

It appears you have the first step, which is uploading the photo(s) to MyPhotoAlbum. Just make sure you insert the IMG code it gives you and not the HTML... then you should be good.


----------



## flemming

[No message]


----------



## FishOnLand

Correction: I use photobucket, not myphotoalbum... the image code has always worked fine for me when adding photos.


----------



## flemming

can someone help add my new picture of my oscar pleaseto the forum


----------



## TheFishGuy

1. Sign up for a free account with a one of these web sites: 
www.freewebspace.net 
www.photobucket.com

2. Upload the pictures from your PC to that online site. Pictures will be stored on their server and then accessible anywhere on the WWW.

3. After the upload is complete, view the photo you wish to post here. Right-click on the picture and then select Properties. Copy the Address (URL).

4. On this forum, Write in your post the following:

Code: 









5. THEN, before you SUBMIT your post, be sure to PREVIEW it first. You should see the image. If not, double check your code.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flemming




----------



## flemming




----------



## flemming




----------



## TheFishGuy

in your photobucket account scroll over your photo. the option you want is IMG Code. Copy and paste that code.


----------



## flemming

My Lutino Oscars


----------



## TheFishGuy

There you go! Awesome! two o's?


----------



## PepoLD

*LSBoost* did alredy? or theres a new one?


----------



## flemming

these are my new Lutino Oscars :fish:


----------



## PepoLD

oops my bad, i missed all the page 3  they look nice, how big are they?


----------



## flemming

they are medium got them at petsmart they eat like pigs always hungry


----------



## PepoLD

> they eat like pigs always hungry


Hehe that's the Oscar signature 

how big is your tank?


----------



## flemming

*A close up of one of my Lutino oscars the other one is shy *


----------



## ilhannnn01

Blu-ray said:


> PepoLD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id love to see those pics
> 
> 
> 
> here it is. opcorn:
> 
> *10.15.2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.25.2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11.25.2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.15.2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.13.2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.16.2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9.13.2009*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.9.2010*
Click to expand...

Amazing. I see the past and the future of my oscars : )


----------



## TheFishGuy

That red albino is awesome! Worth the six year wait!


----------

